
Do complex numbers really exist? - philfreo
http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/154/do-complex-numbers-really-exist
======
lukesandberg
Ah complex numbers... brings me back to undergrad...

Heres a great complex analysis joke (i hope someone besides me thinks this is
funny)

Whats the value of the contour integral around Western Europe?

....Zero! All the Poles are in Eastern Europe!

